# Large rats in RV how to eliminate?



## Ja cribbs (Sep 25, 2022)

Large rats in RV .how to eliminate?


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 25, 2022)

I guess rat poison  moth balls and a cat.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 25, 2022)

Moth balls in some bowls worked for me


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 25, 2022)

I didn't want to use the poison since they would die in the walls.i mitetry moth balls..any other I would be grateful. It was left unattended for 10 months and they think that they own it. I used large traps and most normal methods. It is parked in the edge of my woods. Thanks to all.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 25, 2022)

A snake.

They are bar none the best rodent control device.

Somehow, I don’t think this is the answer you wanted.


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 25, 2022)

No. My son lives in it..
But it would work.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 28, 2022)

Tom Cat rat traps ... they favor a small bear trap ...
Tie a strong string or wire to it so they can't drag where you can't reach...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 28, 2022)

5 gallons of gas.  Match.  Pour inside and out.  Stand back.  Light.  

It's hard on the trailer, but the rats will be taken care of.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 28, 2022)

In all seriousness, I just had this issue with our garage.  Bought two new traps and put peanut butter in them.  Have a small live trap for trapping chipmunks.

Put those out.  Only caught one rat but they appear to be gone.

Small live trap is a Havahart small big enough for squirrels...bought plastic clamp traps  from Lowes.


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 28, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> In all seriousness, I just had this issue with our garage.  Bought two new traps and put peanut butter in them.  Have a small live trap for trapping chipmunks.
> 
> Put those out.  Only caught one rat but they appear to be gone.
> 
> Small live trap is a Havahart small big enough for squirrels...bought plastic clamp traps  from Lowes.


hi..will the the plastic clamp traps kill them? Do you use bait.?


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 28, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> 5 gallons of gas.  Match.  Pour inside and out.  Stand back.  Light.
> 
> It's hard on the trailer, but the rats will be taken care of.


Haha


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 28, 2022)

If you get some irish springs bar soap and cut it up and put all around the inside and outside of the camper that will help get rid of them.  They dont like the smell of it.  We do this to our camper as part of out winterization.


----------



## bany (Sep 28, 2022)

One kernel is good for several rats


----------



## bany (Sep 28, 2022)

And have the boy clean up after himself, food and water bring them in. Then they love insulation and chewing wires and water lines.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 28, 2022)

Ja cribbs said:


> hi..will the the plastic clamp traps kill them? Do you use bait.?


Yes and yes.  It's a modern version of your old spring trap that the beagle can't quickly trip.


----------



## tr21 (Sep 28, 2022)

5 gallon bucket with 6in. of water, steel rod through coke can with peanut butter on it ! works great !!!!


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 28, 2022)

bany said:


> And have the boy clean up after himself, food and water bring them in. Then they love insulation and chewing wires and water lines.


Yes..they do..n yes..right now they like the heater duct also.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 28, 2022)

Ja cribbs said:


> I didn't want to use the poison since they would die in the walls.i mitetry moth balls..any other I would be grateful. It was left unattended for 10 months and they think that they own it. I used large traps and most normal methods. It is parked in the edge of my woods. Thanks to all.


Peppermint essential oils soaked in a cotton ball in a plastic cup.worked at the farm.No wires chewed in the truck or tractor and non in the house for 15 years.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 28, 2022)

Rat traps baited with peanut butter and dog food.


----------



## specialk (Sep 28, 2022)

i use poison year round, keep it out....never a problem....the poison is designed to dry up the rat from the inside so there's no smell when he dies.....


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 28, 2022)

specialk said:


> i use poison year round, keep it out....never a problem....the poison is designed to dry up the rat from the inside so there's no smell when he dies.....


They also cause the rats to dehydrate and crave water so they leave the structure looking for it before they die.  Unless they have access to water in the camper, which means you have bigger issues.


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 28, 2022)

ryanh487 said:


> They also cause the rats to dehydrate and crave water so they leave the structure looking for it before they die.  Unless they have access to water in the camper, which means you have bigger issues.


Which  brand did you use. ? TY


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 28, 2022)

bany said:


> One kernel is good for several rats


I missed this..one kernel of what? Ty


----------



## specialk (Sep 28, 2022)

Ja cribbs said:


> Which  brand did you use. ? TY



go to your local feed/seed store and ask....rats aint picky normally, it they dont touch it try another....most come either in pellets or a hard stick.....DO NOT let pets near it-keep them away.....it will cause DEATH....


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 28, 2022)

Ja cribbs said:


> Which  brand did you use. ? TY


DCON usually gets the job done


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 28, 2022)

Half powder plaster of Paris and half corn meal mix.


----------



## bany (Sep 28, 2022)

Ja cribbs said:


> I missed this..one kernel of what? Ty


Corn! Stick it under the point on the tab. before they get it out they're dead. Refer to that pic. I just killed about 6 and a few chipmunks.


----------



## RatherB (Sep 29, 2022)

If theve got a store of food somewhere you can’t clean out you’ll have a hard time controlling with poison. 
They will only eat enough to make them sick then they will eventually stop eating. 
Lots of the big rat glueboards and check regularly. Move around so the smart ones don’t get used to avoidance. 
Also even if you get rid of a family or two of rats, if they have food stored and there’s a way in, more rats will keep coming. 
Find the food and find the entry points. Eliminate those first if you can.


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 29, 2022)

RatherB said:


> If theve got a store of food somewhere you can’t clean out you’ll have a hard time controlling with poison.
> They will only eat enough to make them sick then they will eventually stop eating.
> Lots of the big rat glueboards and check regularly. Move around so the smart ones don’t get used to avoidance.
> Also even if you get rid of a family or two of rats, if they have food stored and there’s a way in, more rats will keep coming.
> Find the food and find the entry points. Eliminate those first if you can.


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 29, 2022)

No.none kept


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 29, 2022)

bany said:


> One kernel is good for several rats


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 29, 2022)

bany said:


> Corn! Stick it under the point on the tab. before they get it out they're dead. Refer to that pic. I just killed about 6 and a few chipmunks.


Did you mean the pic of the small rat trap they are bigger than that..is this dried corn or the kind I get from the can?. I will try a bigger trap..sorry not to good at this Lol!


----------



## RatherB (Sep 29, 2022)

Ja cribbs said:


> No.none kept



If rats were in there for months, they’ve packed it full of seeds, nuts and other rat foods. It will be hard to kill them with their food stash and it will also attract and feed more rats in future unless you can stop them from getting in.


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 29, 2022)

RatherB said:


> If rats were in there for months, they’ve packed it full of seeds, nuts and other rat foods. It will be hard to kill them with their food stash and it will also attract and feed more rats in future unless you can stop them from getting in.


----------



## Ja cribbs (Sep 29, 2022)

Yes..working on that...I never knew they could chew up water lines.


----------



## bany (Sep 30, 2022)

Ja cribbs said:


> Did you mean the pic of the small rat trap they are bigger than that..is this dried corn or the kind I get from the can?. I will try a bigger trap..sorry not to good at this Lol!


Deer corn. That is a rat trap. If you think you need to, drill a hole in the trap and wire it to something sturdy. Occasionally the big ones travel a little but usually not far.


----------



## Ja cribbs (Oct 3, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> Half powder plaster of Paris and half corn meal mix.


I haven't tried this..do you put it outbid lids or ??? Ty


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 4, 2022)

After you get rid of them, peppermint oil or these Fresh Cab bags to repell them. Good luck!


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 4, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> After you get rid of them, peppermint oil or these Fresh Cab bags to repell them. Good luck!View attachment 1180588



These do not work.  I've found them covered in rat poop and even caught multiple rats in traps right next to a bag of this overpriced herbal tea snake oil.


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 4, 2022)

Ja cribbs said:


> Yes..working on that...I never knew they could chew up water lines.



Water lines,  the holding tanks, anything that isn't concrete or glass will be chewed through if they want food or water that's inside it. Get your gray and blackwater tanks inspected as well as your fresh water holding tank and test all water lines thoroughly.


----------



## Pig Predator (Oct 4, 2022)

Ja cribbs said:


> I haven't tried this..do you put it outbid lids or ??? Ty


Put it in a small tupperware somewhere where it won't get damp/wet.


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 4, 2022)

Mice have been visitors in my RV. I have stuffed steel wool in the openings around the water line ports.  I worry the mice may chew the water lines to gain access.

If necessary to replumb an RV, rodents cannot chew up copper tubing. Copper is expensive, but it would resist rodent damage/invasion of your camper.


----------



## tr21 (Oct 4, 2022)

tr21 said:


> 5 gallon bucket with 6in. of water, steel rod through coke can with peanut butter on it ! works great !!!!


----------



## Ja cribbs (Oct 4, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> Put it in a small tupperware somewhere where it won't get damp/wet.


Thanks


----------



## Ja cribbs (Oct 4, 2022)

Gator89 said:


> Mice have been visitors in my RV. I have stuffed steel wool in the openings around the water line ports.  I worry the mice may chew the water lines to gain access.
> 
> If necessary to replumb an RV, rodents cannot chew up copper tubing. Copper is expensive, but it would resist rodent damage/invasion of your camper.


Thanks for for the pic.! N info. Jc


----------



## Ja cribbs (Oct 4, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> After you get rid of them, peppermint oil or these Fresh Cab bags to repell them. Good luck!View attachment 1180588


Where do you find this? Ty


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 4, 2022)

Ja cribbs said:


> Where do you find this? Ty


They don't work even a little bit,  don't waste your money.


----------



## Ja cribbs (Oct 4, 2022)

ryanh487 said:


> They don't work even a little bit,  don't waste your money.


Ty


----------



## 2dye4 (Oct 4, 2022)

tr21 said:


> View attachment 1180613


I like that idea


----------



## tr21 (Oct 4, 2022)

2dye4 said:


> I like that idea


works really good and it lasts a long time. you just have to give them a way to get up to it. notice its sitting next to the tractor tire, so they run up it jump on the can and it spins dropping them in the water where they drown ...


----------



## 2dye4 (Oct 4, 2022)

tr21 said:


> works really good and it lasts a long time. you just have to give them a way to get up to it. notice its sitting next to the tractor tire, so they run up it jump on the can and it spins dropping them in the water where they drown ...


?my next set up next to my gravity flow wagon. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dub (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Ja cribbs (Oct 5, 2022)

Dub said:


> View attachment 1180914View attachment 1180915


Nah....


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Oct 5, 2022)

this trap works well with cheap peanut butter as bait :  zapper trap


----------



## bany (Oct 7, 2022)

I thought we’d be seeing rat traps full of dead rats by now, how goes it?


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 10, 2022)

Smelliest dryer sheets you can find.
Stuff them in every cubby hole.

Since your son lives in it, Daisy Red Rider.


----------



## Ja cribbs (Oct 10, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Smelliest dryer sheets you can find.
> Stuff them in every cubby hole.
> 
> Since your son lives in it, Daisy Red Rider.


I'm still working  on it..the moth balls slowed them down .have to do a repeat.


----------



## Ja cribbs (Oct 10, 2022)

bany said:


> I thought we’d be seeing rat traps full of dead rats by now, how goes it?


Yes..u r right..I'm way behind!. I put out the moth balls nthats slowed them down..have to get back over there n try ur remedy!!!


----------



## bany (Oct 10, 2022)

Ja cribbs said:


> Yes..u r right..I'm way behind!. I put out the moth balls nthats slowed them down..have to get back over there n try ur remedy!!!


I don’t go with the mothball program. LUCK!


----------



## Ja cribbs (Oct 10, 2022)

bany said:


> I don’t go with the mothball program. LUCK!


I have to get over to the farm n try the other..ty for help i have put out the steel wool.!!@@!


----------

